# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Uất Ức thần Chưởng

## dongyi

Một đại hiệp rớt xuống giếng và tìm đc 1 quyển bi kíp "Uất Ức thần Chưởng".

Thích chí đại hiệp vội vàng lật ra xem, trang đầu tiên ghi: muốn luyện võ công này phải tự ...thiến

Nóng lòng học được bí kíp mới, đại hiệp không ngại ngần liền rút kiếm ra ...rẹt rẹt....

Sau khi. ... xong, đại hiệp lật sang trang thứ 2, có một dòng chữ nhỏ ghi như sau: không thiến cũng không sao !!!!

Đại hiệp quá uất ức, lên máu lăn ra chết tại chỗ

----------

